# Size of pots/yield



## The Poet

A question about size pots and yields.
I start with 2 litter hempy bottles, then to 2 gallon pots and flower in 3's. 
I can't really lift 5 gallon pots everyday as my back is permanently hurt.

  But I hear about 3-6 ounces from one indoor plant! What am I missing?
 A larger pot is out of the question as is a larger light. 
With 3 gallon pots and a 400w light...
              is more than an ounce and a half an impossible goal?


                             Thank you...


                                     The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## hippy59

yes pot size can be a limiting factor and no its not unheard of to get more the 1.5 even with 3 gallon pots.
what are you growing?
what light is that? t5 or HID?
I grew 2 vast and fast auto strain under 432 watt t5 in 3 gallon pots and got twice that per plants. try to give more info like type of grow medium, nutes line etc. and maybe someone can better assist in your grow. is there a reason you have to lift the pots?


----------



## zem

can you grow in hydro? if you can, then you can make a DWC with no medium or flood and drain with light clay pebbles


----------



## Growdude

:yeahthat:



			
				The Poet;I can't really lift 5 gallon pots everyday as my back is permanently hurt.
 
 The Poet...&#9834;[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why do you have to lift pots everyday?
> Hydro might help.


----------



## Grower13

I think you should consider trying more plants in smaller pots........ keep them shorter with 4 to 6 tops each......... I'm currently running 12 plants in a 4x4 space on a 3x3 table..... the plants are in one gallon pots and were flipped at about 12 inches tall........ we did a micro grow here a few years ago........ I got 24grams of pot from a plant grown in a 12 ounce soda can.

View attachment bong%20029%20(1000%20x%20750).jpg


----------



## The Poet

Gentlemen,


    I am growing Satori, a large plant, Mastodon and OGS/og which are short.
 Satori being the largest plant it should yield more.
 I flip the Satori at 20"+ and 1 1/2 oz !?!~

    Set up:  400w hps, 3 gallon pots, 'Empire Builder' potting soil, Espoma garden tone for veg and Canna Bio-Flores for flower. Water and fertilize every third or fourth day.

   I can fit 8- 3 gallon pots or 10-11-  2 gallon pots in my kiddie pool.

   I actually lift my 3 gallon pots only every third or even fourth day 'to 'water and drain' them in the bathroom', but it seems 'I am always moving them around'. 5 gallon pots can be painful if my back is already out. That's why I said 'everyday'...
 poorly worded, sorry.


                                                                Thank you...


                                                                                  The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## sunakard2000

i have an ebb and flow water tray thats 5ftx3ft, that i use for my veg plants, i simply water them and let the runoff just collect in the tray and it will evaporate in a day or so, when i flower them each plant has its own saucer for catching water, i personally never move my plants out for watering, but if that is something you must do, perhaps you should look into getting a 3-5gal bucket and something to put ontop of the bucket that the plant can sit ontop of and drain through into the bucket, that way you wouldnt have to move plants from grow area to bathroom, simply move them out of the flowering area/tent and water/drain one at a time, or since you have them in a kiddie pool maybe just forgo moving them all together and just water them in the pool, let the run off collect and evaporate on its own, just dont go balls to the wall with how much water you use per plant, i know a lot of people will use more then is honestly needed and get a bunch of runoff which imo is totally unnecessary as more runoff means you are leeching the soil/medium of nutrients, you dont need much more then a dribble of runoff, anything more is counter productive. 

but getting back around to your original question, yes pot size CAN be a contributing factor in size of the plants, HOWEVER i do know from the years iv been around this forum site that there are many growers who have done micro grows or used small pots with retardedly HUGE plants, i forget the personal name on here but they were growing Larry OG and Satori last year in 1gal grow bags and averaging like 2oz easy per plant, with the right amount of topping, training and veg time you can overcome the small pot problem and still yield huge plants with ounces of bud each, the major trade off with doing that is it requires you to water them far more often, pretty much every single day, but as i said with proper topping and training you can create monsters in tiny pots. i personally use 3 or 5gal bags in flower and average about 2+ oz per plant, it really all comes down to how you train the plant, opening it up and topping multiple times to get it to bush rather then tree, if that makes sense to you,


btw Grower13... holy cow  nearly an OZ in a 12oz can... thats insane lol, but a sea of those would, im sure, yield a crap load... great job!


----------



## bud88

May I suggest a shop vac to suck up the run off from your kiddie pool. You can then wheel the shop vac wherever you need to empty it. Or maybe setup a pump in the bottom of the pool and run a hose out a window...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Speaking of pots and sizes... Trained a month old plant to grow more branches off her main branches and this caused her to become root-bound. I'm kinda afraid to use 5 gallon pots again after that whole fiasco! Basically the lesson is more growth = more need for root space. She is indeed a 100% indica strain... wondering if indicas tend to grow more roots than hybrids anyways. In any case, this kinda gives me an off feeling about using 5 gallons pots for even a normally vegged plant. Maybe they become root bound during flower and it affects yield/causes nute issues during flower? I got root bound during veg only! I think I'm always going to go with the more is better strategy, but then again, as the OP stated, he can't lift more than 5 gallon pot .


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Good morning MP, finally ending my hiatus from growing (Florida is a no-no in a cond).
Looking at going back to coco but using smaller pots with more frequent and lower PPM.
Seeing a lot of good info about this.
Would love to see some feedback and then I will start a grow journal.
here's where I am.
4plants from seed. Delahaze fem, Fruit punch (barneys Farm Fem ), CK from barneys and possible blue dream from bud seed?
Looking at 2gal pots , coco with perlite res., drip feed multiple times per day after root establishment. Will veg under CFL's and possibly a T,5. Growing in a 4x4 tent. Flowering under 400 or 600 HPS.
This is a big change from 5gal hempy buckets, is smaller better????? had very good luck IMO from 5gal hempy but always looking at other ways. ?

Itching to get growing.
SG


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Good morning MP, finally ending my hiatus from growing (Florida is a no-no in a cond).
> Looking at going back to coco but using smaller pots with more frequent and lower PPM.
> Seeing a lot of good info about this.
> Would love to see some feedback and then I will start a grow journal.
> here's where I am.
> 4plants from seed. Delahaze fem, Fruit punch (barneys Farm Fem ), CK from barneys and possible blue dream from bud seed?
> Looking at 2gal pots , coco with perlite res., drip feed multiple times per day after root establishment. Will veg under CFL's and possibly a T,5. Growing in a 4x4 tent. Flowering under 400 or 600 HPS.
> This is a big change from 5gal hempy buckets, is smaller better????? had very good luck IMO from 5gal hempy but always looking at other ways. ?
> 
> Itching to get growing.
> SG


 
I get 9 plants in one gallon pots on 3x3 table in 4x4 space under a 600 hps........ using chipped coco with a top drip system....... I use a 25 gallon reservoir and feed with GH 3 part .......... I think I can help you.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

G 13, you are a good helper, i think you can help him too!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

IMO, your limiting factor here may not be your pots, but your light/and or other environmental factors.  Simply put, a 400W light is only going to produce so much.   How much are you producing each crop, total?  Is your space overcrowded?  There is so much more than pot size that determines yield.  In fact, pot size is probably one of the bigger non-factors.


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:


> IMO, your limiting factor here may not be your pots, but your light/and or other environmental factors. Simply put, a 400W light is only going to produce so much. How much are you producing each crop, total? Is your space overcrowded? There is so much more than pot size that determines yield. In fact, pot size is probably one of the bigger non-factors.


 

I agree 400 HPS would be way under lite.......... a 1000 in a 4x4 is about right....... but he can use the 600 HPS and get good results as long as he keeps his plant around  3 feet tall after streatch  including pot.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Wow, okay I am going to put together a new plan and move it over to grow journal. I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but the info I got seems to confirm, big pots are not always the best.
I found some good info from a member over at icmag called "Hundred Gram Oz"
Okay thanks for all that info, now time to put the plan together and get back to growing.
SG


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I was thinking about upgrading to LED but not sure they are optimum for flowering yet.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Grower13 said:


> I agree 400 HPS would be way under lite.......... a 1000 in a 4x4 is about right....... but he can use the 600 HPS and get good results as long as he keeps his plant around  3 feet tall after streatch  including pot.



Last 2 grows were 400w MH for veg and 600 HPS for flowering, did 2 plants each grow in a 3x5 ft grow room.  Yield was 12 + oz for 2 plants.
Tent is attempt to move grow into a more secure area.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Grower13 said:


> I get 9 plants in one gallon pots on 3x3 table in 4x4 space under a 600 hps........ using chipped coco with a top drip system....... I use a 25 gallon reservoir and feed with GH 3 part .......... I think I can help you.....:48:



That is the big question , building a drip system
  and res, way to much info out there. 
Greatly appreciate the input.
SG


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> I was thinking about upgrading to LED but not sure they are optimum for flowering yet.


 

Only LEDs I'd recommend are pricey but they work........... and yes they work well for veg........ there are some American companies working hard on the LEDs now......... I expect them to rule in a few years.


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> That is the big question , building a drip system
> and res, way to much info out there.
> Greatly appreciate the input.
> SG


 

I put a 25 gallon Home depot tote under my 3x3 Eb and flow table and drain right back into the res........ use a 350gph pump and only run it for 15 mins twice a day on a timer.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-27-Gal-Storage-Tote-in-Black-HDX27GONLINE-5/205978361

http://www.homedepot.com/p/9-Outlet...WUEqynyCoIsR4szF-t1_SBoCz4vw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Grower13 said:


> I put a 25 gallon Home depot tote under my 3x3 Eb and flow table and drain right back into the res........ use a 350gph pump and only run it for 15 mins twice a day on a timer.
> 
> 
> 
> I  like that idea, I have been looking at gravity feed but I think its  time to get serious and move up, I think I will stay with the 600 for  now and see where LEDs go in another yr.


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Grower13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 25 gallon Home depot tote under my 3x3 Eb and flow table and drain right back into the res........ use a 350gph pump and only run it for 15 mins twice a day on a timer.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea, I have been looking at gravity feed but I think its time to get serious and move up, I think I will stay with the 600 for now and see where LEDs go in another yr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I screw the manifold on to the pump with a short extension....... use 1/4 inch lines and run them from inside the tote over the edge of my table and to each of the plants........ my flower room is empty right now....... I'll get some pics of it tonite  so you can see how I do it and you can adjust it to your needs.
> 
> What nutrients do you use to feed your plants?
Click to expand...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I will be looking for those pics tonight,  then I will run the plan over to the grow journal.
have been using Flora micro, flora bloom and cal/mag.  Used the lucas formula. I am out of neuts so will be re-looking at whats out there.
I have maybe 4 grows under my belt so still in a big time learning curve.
And you are so right, it's the growing that's so addictive, love it.
Thanks G-13


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> I will be looking for those pics tonight, then I will run the plan over to the grow journal.
> have been using Flora micro, flora bloom and cal/mag. Used the lucas formula. I am out of neuts so will be re-looking at whats out there.
> I have maybe 4 grows under my belt so still in a big time learning curve.
> And you are so right, it's the growing that's so addictive, love it.
> Thanks G-13


 
Tell me about your water........
what are the ppm's of your water before adding anything?

What kind of coco are you planning to use?coco can be a little tricky to start with.

Got any Epsom salt? your going to need it.

You ever hear of ATO (automatic top off)?

I know lots of peeps who grow awesome MJ with GH 3part.......


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Grower13 said:


> Tell me about your water........
> what are the ppm's of your water before adding anything?
> 
> What kind of coco are you planning to use?coco can be a little tricky to start with.
> 
> Got any Epsom salt? your going to need it.
> 
> You ever hear of ATO (automatic top off)?
> 
> I know lots of peeps who grow awesome MJ with GH 3part.......




My water runs about 186PPm at 6.7 PH

Been using, Root Organics  Coco Palms

Been using cal/mag not epsom salt

Not familiar with ATO and I have been using GH 3part less grow.
What about a pump?


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> My water runs about 186PPm at 6.7 PH
> 
> I bet a good part of the 186ppm is calcium........ you get water spots on your dishes?
> 
> Been using, Root Organics Coco Palms
> 
> is that chipped or coir?
> 
> Been using cal/mag not epsom salt
> 
> if a good part of the ppm's you have are calcium you'll only need Epsom.....
> Not familiar with ATO and I have been using GH 3part less grow.
> What about a pump?


 
ato is a is a top off tank for you reservoir....... makes keeping your res up and swing through the PH between 2 week res changes easy as setting cruise control on your car.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Thanks G-13, 
I'm getting a list of material together, will see what your setup looks like and get myself going, what do you use for a pump?
Maybe time for a nice long hit, less thinking....:bong2:


----------



## Grower13

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Thanks G-13,
> I'm getting a list of material together, will see what your setup looks like and get myself going, what do you use for a pump?
> Maybe time for a nice long hit, less thinking....:bong2:


 

I checked out your coco....... it's coir....... which is what I use to use with half perlite while their small once they're ready for pot bigger than a bathroom Dixie cup I use coco chips ........https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/JSCC2


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0021.jpg


View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


View attachment IMG_0024.jpg


View attachment IMG_0026.jpg


View attachment IMG_0028.jpg


View attachment IMG_0030.jpg


View attachment IMG_0034.jpg


View attachment IMG_0031.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0013.jpg


View attachment IMG_0035.jpg


View attachment IMG_0016.jpg


View attachment IMG_0019.jpg


View attachment IMG_0017.jpg


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Great pics G13, 
couple of ques.
Looks like you drain into the pans under the plants? Then that pan drains back to Res?
Pots are 1gal flower pots?  So no perlite res under coco for each pot (hempy style)?

I'll be working up a plan and posting to grow journal in a couple days.
3 seeds up and going waiting for 1 more to pop then we be off and running.
Thanks G13 and MP peeps, great input.

SG


----------



## Grower13

the flowering room does flow back into the res......... the space I use for getting the clone plants ready/grown for flowering is drain to waste/5 gallon bucket under the wooden rack........ the space I use to keep my strains going is mostly small pots and solo cups draining into a small pan that the cup/pot sits in/on.


----------



## Grower13

I recommend the chipped coco......... some good info here.

http://www.just4growers.com/stream/...f-trying-hydroponics-then-try-coco-coir!.aspx


----------



## High

Grower13 said:


> the flowering room does flow back into the res......... the space I use for getting the clone plants ready/grown for flowering is drain to waste/5 gallon bucket under the wooden rack........ the space I use to keep my strains going is mostly small pots and solo cups draining into a small pan that the cup/pot sits in/on.



Grower13 you have an awesome setup there! Thank you for the great information


----------



## lyfespan

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Wow, okay I am going to put together a new plan and move it over to grow journal. I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but the info I got seems to confirm, big pots are not always the best.
> I found some good info from a member over at icmag called "Hundred Gram Oz"
> Okay thanks for all that info, now time to put the plan together and get back to growing.
> SG



thats a good thread for coco users, also look at DJMs cocotrees thread


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Hey G-13, 
I was overwhelmed with info and big problem is I like to start vaping early and after that I just smile a lot and forget what I am doing.

So here's what I did:
Someone gave me a 4'x4' tent so I went with 4 1gal pots blue dream, CK , fruit punch and delahaze.  Ck started giving me trouple right away and ended up re-poting into      3 1/2 gal pot.
I cut them all at 65days, almost 99% milky white with just a few amber.
Yield in jars drying was:approx 1 1,2 OZ from all except CK which was around 2 1/2 oz.
I vegged under T5 and flowered with 600w HPS.


----------



## Wetdog

The Poet said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> I am growing Satori, a large plant, Mastodon and OGS/og which are short.
> Satori being the largest plant it should yield more.
> I flip the Satori at 20"+ and 1 1/2 oz !?!~
> 
> Set up:  400w hps, 3 gallon pots, 'Empire Builder' potting soil, Espoma garden tone for veg and Canna Bio-Flores for flower. Water and fertilize every third or fourth day.
> 
> I can fit 8- 3 gallon pots or 10-11-  2 gallon pots in my kiddie pool.
> 
> I actually lift my 3 gallon pots only every third or even fourth day 'to 'water and drain' them in the bathroom', but it seems 'I am always moving them around'. 5 gallon pots can be painful if my back is already out. That's why I said 'everyday'...
> poorly worded, sorry.
> 
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> 
> The Poet...&#9834;




Same here with the back (RA), and 5gal buckets. The problem was, the 3 gal just weren't big enough to work well for indoor organics (they worked fine outdoors). The solution was the round DIY oil change pans from any parts store, ~$3 or so. They are sized just for 5 gal buckets and make perfect saucers. A bit of runoff gets re absorbed into the mix in short order and there is no need to be picking them up. Those extra gallons sure made a difference, for me anyway.

Wet


----------



## robertr

> But I hear about 3-6 ounces from one indoor plant! What am I missing?


 Doesn't mean it is true , many times it is wet weight or damp weight.


----------

